# Ein.. Teich!



## Nosmi (14. Juni 2012)

Nun.. ja wider eine weitere Teichvorstellung. Bloss wo/wie fängt man da an :shock
Zuerst mal: Ich heisse Stephan bin 21 Jahre Jung/Alt und lebe noch bei meinen Eltern in der Schweiz. Dort bauen wir logischerweise auch unseren Teich. 
Geplant hatten oder haben wir immer noch was grösseres. Der Teich selbst wurde dann aber nicht gaanz so gross, der Hauptteil mit Poolanschluss+Bach+kleinere Teiche(Tümpel...) kommen ja erst noch, aber alles der Reihe nach.

Zuerst ein paar Fakten: 

-Art des Teiches = möglichst reiner Naturteich, mit auch möglichst wenig Plastikzeugs.. Da unser Boden extrem stark verdichtet ist und sehr Lehmhaltig ist planten wir zuerst sogar einen Lehmteich. Doch wenn man das ganze noch mit dem Pool verbinden will und wir doch eine einigermassen Wasserqualität haben wollten, machten wir dann doch nen Folienteich. Auch damit wir nicht ein allzu grosser Wasserverlust haben. Lehmteiche brauchen ja bekanntlich mehr damit der Bodengrund nicht austrocknet. 
Da es ein "Naturteich" werden sollte verzichten wir auf Kois und ähnliches Getier. Nach dem Spruch alles was kommt darf bleiben^^ evtl. kommen aber doch einpaar Moderliesschen o.ä rein, mal schauen. Da erhoffe ich mir noch einige Tipps und Praxiserfahrungen! 
Einfach etwas einheimisches. Auch bei den Pflanzen achtete ich einigermassen darauf das die auch hier vorkommen. (__ Frösche haben wir schon ellen lange in Massen.. auch allerhand __ Eidechsen, Blindschleichen, Igel, __ Fischreiher und und und.., also da happerts nicht)

-Grösse = Längste Stelle etwa 9m, breiteste etwa 7m. (Will dann mal nach dem schreiben hier nochmals genau messen 
Tiefste Stelle beträgt bis zur Folie hin etwa 1.2m.

-Wassermengen = Ca. 14'000L der Teich selbst. Der Pool hat etwa 27'000L. Der Filter des Teiches umfasst 2 x 300L Regentonnen in Eigenkonstruktion. Wie viel dann per Bach und die anderen Teiche ins Spiel kommt sehen wir erst noch wenn es dann fertig ist  Auch werden dann mit Sicherheit die Filter vergrössert.

-Pflanzenbestand = etwa 100 Stück. Eine Pflanzenliste kann ich sonst noch einstellen falls wer will^^
Auch hier werden mit 100% Wahrscheinlichkeit noch welche dazukommen. Oder manche selbst vermehrt *-*. Dazu hab ich aber genug Infos. Was nicht heissen soll das ich nicht für neues offen bin xD

-Lage = Halbschattig. Geschätzt etwa 60-65% Schatten, der Rest liegt eigentlich fast immer in der Sonne. Wenn wir dann aber in unserem kleinen mini Wald mal ausmisten, kommt dann noch mehr Sonne dazu. 

Aufbau der Schichten = Die erste Schicht Boden ist, wie schon geschrieben sehr verdichtet mit allen Arten Steinen, sehr viel Lehm und Bauschutt..... wie tief die ist wissen wir nicht. Für unser Teich reicht es allemal. 
Auf dieser Schicht haben wir noch etwa 40ch. Mutterboden, sprich darauf der Rasen.
Also, Loch gebuddelt Sand rein 2-3cm, Vlies 1-2mm Kautschukfolie 1-2mm und dann noch Sand 5-6cm, darüber noch Sandkiesgemisch. 
Kautschukfolie nahmen wir weil die einfach so Robust ist, einfach zu verlegen und vor allem: Natürlich. Kein dummes PVC zeugs mit was weiss ich giftigem zeug drin.
Überall wo Pflanzen sind immer bisschen mehr Sand hin getan. (Zumindest nachträglich bei den einigen Neufüllungen, keine Ahnung mehr warum...)
Und.. Leider die Teicherde drangelassen.. fail.  Haben die Pflanzen relativ schnell Pflanzen wollen da ein Gewitter aufkam und irgendwie hab ich dann die Pflanzen vorher nicht gewaschen.. Hoffe jetzt mal das die Nährstoffe irgendwann mal draussen sind, da hab ich aber seeehr viel Geduld. Aber aus Fehler lernt man ja :?

Nun zur Planung des Gesamtprojekts. Dazu mal eine schnell angelegte Skizze:
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/Teichskizze.png
(Die grössen sind auf dieser Skizze NIICHT Massstabsgetreu sondern nur extremst grob)

Wie man sieht soll zuerst einmal das Wasser vom Teich durch eine der 2-3 Skimmer in den Filter gelangen. Zu den Skimmern komm ich noch(Alles mit Schwerkraft). Vom Filter wird das Wasser dann hochgepumpt zu einem "Berg/Hügel". Der hat vom Teich bis ganz hoch etwa 2.5m Höhe. Von dort soll es durch etwa 2-3 kleine "Teiche" fliessen um weitere Nährstoffe rauszuholen.  Was bei uns sehr entscheidend ist, da der Laub und Blüten Eintrag doch sehr hoch ist. Zum Schluss fliesst das ganze logischerweise als Bach/bächlein wider runter in den Teich. 
Warum 3 Skimmer. Evtl machen wir auch nur 2 Skimmer statt 3. Bei uns herrscht immer Nordostwind oder Südwestwind. Der kann doch ziemlich stark sein und treibt uns die ganzen Blätter, Äste, Blüten und was weiss ich entweder nach unten oder oben vom Teich. (Konnten wir bereits im Pool sehen wenn keine Umwälzung stattfand^^). Darum die Idee von 2 Skimmern oben und unten. Je nach Wind oder Verschmutzung können wir dann den einen oder anderen (beide) Skimmer öffnen. Auch für unser anderes Eventuell vorhaben wäre das Ideal und zwar dieses: Grossschieber für eine Abtrennung.
Man nehme mehrere "Wände" schneidet sie so zurecht das sie reinpassen und baut in den Teich eine Schiene ein die möglichst genau auf die Wand passt. damit diese Schienen nicht allzu stark verwachsen oder sich stark mit Schmutz zusetzen bastelt man darüber eine zweite Schiene die den Innenteil schützt. Das Ziel ist 2 oder 3-4 Teile voneinander zu trennen um die einzelnen Bereiche besser pflegen zu können. So muss man nicht zwangsläufig die Hälfte raus lassen. Oder man pumpt das ganze einfach wo anders hin um das Wasser danach Wiederzuverwenden. Wie das Ganze im Detail aussieht und ob wir das machen steht noch in den Sternen. Wobei von der Idee her doch einige Vorteile auf der Hand liegen, die man ohne Abtrennung einfach nicht hat.
Da nun, so sehe ich das fast alles drin steht lass ich das mal so stehen.
...
...
...
Oder doch noch einige Bilder da ihr ja so verrückt danach seid wie ich bereits gesehen habe =) 
(Alle Bilder habe ich bei Photobucket hochgeladen und so verlinkt, da ich die Bilder nicht so gern komprimier und es ausserdem Übersichtlicher wird, weil es hier ja keine Spoilerfunktion gibt die eigentlich so einfach ist einzubauen.. Die vermiss ich hier echt. Weil so lange Threads hasse ich eigentlich  Werde aber gern die Fotoalbum Funktion im Forum brauchen *-*, später)
Hier ist der Teich schon ziemlich ausgebuddelt aber war noch länger nicht fertig. Das war noch letztes Jahr. Wegen Familiären Gründen hatten wir dann Teichpause..
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMG_7395.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMG_7392.jpg

Nach Geraumer Zeit gings dann endlich weiter. Hatten dann noch bisschen was rausgeschaufelt und den Pickel geschwungen. Um dann endlich endlich den Sand reinzukippen und zu verteilen. Von da an gings dann plötzlich schneller voran mhhhh..
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMG_7433.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMG_7434.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMG_7435.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMG_7418.jpg

Flies rein(Die Steine haben wir natürlich raus genommen :__ nase):
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMG_7442.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMG_7441.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMG_7440.jpg

Kautschukfolie verlegt(Das Ding war zu zweit verlegen eine echte Herausforderung mit dem Gewicht und dann verlegen...) Bereits mit Wasser rumgespielt 
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMG_7447.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMG_7446.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMG_7444.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMG_7450.jpg

Dann haben wir irgendwie immer wider abgelassen und neugefüllt... Keine Ahnung warum genau mhhh egal. So hats dann ausgeschaut mit Sand und Kies gefüllt: 
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMG_7572.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMGP1454.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMGP1453.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMGP1463.jpg

Anschliessend haben wir den Teich wider paarmal abgelassen Neubepflanzt, mehr Sand reingetan, mehr Jutesäcke verbaut und irgendwie mit Wasser die Zeit vertrieben 

So sieht es Aktuell aus:
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMGP1486.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMGP1485.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMGP1490.jpg

Filter(Noch im Bau):
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMGP1508.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/IMGP1507.jpg

Noch zur späteren Planung:
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/Teichkomment/IMG_7401.png
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/Teichkomment/IMG_7399-1.png
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/Teichkomment/IMG_7395.png
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/Teichkomment/IMG_7394-1.png
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt193/Kampfpilz/Teich/Teichkomment/IMG_7393.png

Zudem stellen wir dann natürlich den Filter fertig, sicher mal einen Skimmer(auch Eigenbau), die Kapillarsperre wird fertig gemacht und den Rest seht ihr in den obigen Bilder. 
Ach ja. Fragt mich nie NIE warum ich die Pflanzenschilder mit versenkt hab... da werd ich nicht antworten drauf xD Die werden dann natürlich auch entfernt!!
Das wars jetzt aber echt fürs erste. Dann geb ich das nun frei :beten


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein.. Teich!*

Hallo!  

:Willkommen2

sieht ja schon ganz gut aus    Habt aber noch ne Menge vor .....   


viel Spass dabei

LG Susanne


----------



## Joerg (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein.. Teich!*

Hallo zäme, Sali Nosmi,
:Willkommen2

du kannst die Bilder auch auf unseren Server laden, dann sind die im Beitrag direkt sichtbar.
Viel Spass bei der Erweiterung.


----------



## Nosmi (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein.. Teich!*

Hallo Joerg und Lucy vielen dank ja da gibts noch viel zu tun aber sonst wär das Leben ja echt Langweilig. Und nach fast 14 Jahren in dehnen wir nur Rasen hatten wurde es dann doch sehr fad..^^

Ist dies die Albumfunktion? 
Muss mir sowieso noch die Forumsfunktionen anschauen. Hab bislang eigentlich nur mit wbb Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Tim E. (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Ein.. Teich!*

Herzlich Wilkommen,
der Teich sieht gut aus .Dhoch. , aber auch noch einiges zu tun bei deinem Vorhaben.


----------

